# fawn distress call for coyotes?



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's my plan. I've never yote hunted before, so what do you think?

I've seen a few coyotes during bow season in a couple different spots. I'll setup across a field from where they might be coming from and blow on my fawn distress call. Maybe I'll get a rabbit distress call? Either way, I'm thinking about the last hour of light.

What type of ammo should I use with my 870, slug or shot? Or should I borrow my brother's .22mag?

Thanks a lot for any tips.


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

I am not an expert but #4 buckshot (27 pellets in a 2 3/4 12 ga.) will do the trick out to about 50 yds with a full choke. but i think T shot is the biggest you can use at night. good luck and play the wind they are smart!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Got a deer rifle? That would be my first choice for daytime dogin'...if you have the room. Otherwise, the 12ga. will work fine, as long as you can keep from getting winded.

...and I would wait until the season opens :evil:

...July 15...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

This time of year a silhouette of a fawn cut out of cardboard works great. It really doesn't need to be painted either, the shape alone is enough.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> ...and I would wait until the season opens :evil:
> 
> ...July 15...


Talked to the Range Officer yesterday and he said as long as I have my 2010 small game license, they're open season all year. Just picked up my small game, res fish, combo tags and pref points tonight! 15%off.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

He is wrong.

Read the game guide, it will be clearly stated under the heading "Utter and Total Confusion." 

Mitch


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

With all due respect, your range officer is RONG.

I'm a bird hunter first and formost, so I have no love for the coyote. That said, there's a reason we aren't running dogs right now. Everything is with young.

The thought of shooting a wet bitch right now doesn't sit with me.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

*Coyote Hunting Seasons:* Statewide Jul. 15 - Apr. 15 (closed in Zone 1 & REOPENED in Zone 2 during Nov. 15-30) 
Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed. See


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...as of now 206 people have viewed this thread. I'll bet that 200 of us, myself included, don't fully know and understand all the rules pertaining to Coyote hunting!

"Ignorant laws are no excuse!"


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

RecurveRx said:


> Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed.


"Well officer, that yote's skull caused a very nicely rounded piece of lead to mushroom out and generally deform."

there you go -- property damage!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...as of now 206 people have viewed this thread. I'll bet that 200 of us, myself included, don't fully know and understand all the rules pertaining to Coyote hunting!
> 
> "Ignorant laws are no excuse!"


I definately agree with that. Especially when it comes to the use of lights...

But the season seems pretty clear cut, no?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..Ok..so what if it's night time? Doesn't another part of the law say that after the close of small game season that the hunting hours revert back to daylight only? Only one law can be right.

If not, and it's dark out and I'm on my own private land and I walk out the sliding door to have a beer on the deck and see a Coyote walking through the hay field. I go back inside grab the rifle and kill it...am I in violation of the hunter orange rule. What about open alcohol and firearms? How about the fact my deck is raised off the ground, is that a factor as well? Did I commit high treason punishable by 3 year loss of hunting privileges and stiff fines?

Also doesn't it stat that there IS a close season during which time the Bitch is puping...ONLY ONE law can be in effect here..right?

What exactly is doing damage anyway?

Will the fact that I have a military thermal weapons scope, that costs tens of thousands of dollars, mounted on my .22 have ANY factor when the DNR officer is making his judgment as to weather or not I have violated any game laws?

I won't even go into what the rules say during November 10 to the 15th!

There is no question these Laws were penned by some Lawyer who has never hunted in their life!

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *RecurveRx*  
_Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed._

OK it says all year..and yet it says nothing about what time of day during the year...nor does it cover what zone your in (coyote-wolf restrictions) nor does it cover what additional licenses are required if God forbid it's during the November 10th to the 15th..or in some cases after Nov. 15th....yeah these Laws are just crystal clear..even a 12 year old can cypher through this crap!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Our predator hunting rules are just add ons to the venison hunting rules. Our hunting laws in Michigan have not had a serious updating and cleaning out of old useless rules in many years. Everything revolves around deer hunting and the potencial to have deer taken illegally.

The quiet season for dogs is a training season rule. It has nothing to do with legal hunting. If you can legally hunt and use dogs on that animal during the quiet season your not breaking any laws.

As far as the closed sport hunting season on coyotes go just ask yourself if your sport hunting the animal or are you really killing a animal that has done damage or has harassed lifestock or pets.

Griff


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. Glad I didn't glance over the rules and head out like I planned. (Coulda got my new tags for 2010 taken away!)

I'll read through the rules and figure out my options in my area. I'm hoping to thin out some dogs before October 1.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

On a side note, I have had luck with calling in coyotes with a fawn in distress call. A few years ago someone on this board suggested using a fawn in distress call to get the does to come over to your area if they are hung up. I have tried this tactic a few times during bow season when a group of does were heading in another direction with a buck in tow. It has worked on the does 20% of the time and they would get all riled up and start running all over the place (pretty entertaing to watch). What I did not realize was that it would call coyotes in as well. I have had 2 yotes come within shooting distance and am sure more have been around but it is a tall grass field and tough to pick them out.

The down side was that the bucks never followed the does.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

It's really pretty simple when it comes to the hunting seasons...

*Generally:*
July 15- Apr 15, normal hunting hours 

Oct. 15- Mar. 1, nitetime (firearm restrictions, must use a call)

*Daytime hunting is closed during firearm deer season in Zone 1. It is OPEN at night, but you may NOT use a rifle or handgun (including rimfire) in the Shotgun Zone. Also, from Nov. 10-14, you must have a furbearers license.
*Open all year to landowners & designees who are confident proving at least an intent of the critter to do damage (Day or nite not specified).


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> It's really pretty simple when it comes to the hunting seasons...
> 
> *Generally:*
> July 15- Apr 15, normal hunting hours
> ...


 
Kinda the point I was trying to make.

My point about not running dogs is because there are babies - of all sorts - on the ground now. It is my belief that this is why you can't legally hunt coyotes during this same period of time.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that there is also a rimfire rifle only at night correct ?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

hunt-n-fool said:


> I think that there is also a rimfire rifle only at night correct ?


Rimfire and shotguns with f shot and smaller.

Griff


----------

